# Garage aaworkshop



## doubleboost (May 10, 2008)

Had a bit of a tidy up so hear it is









Chinese lathe bought second hand i stripped and rebuilt using new bolts and bearings the best improvement was halving the spindle speed with some different pulleys.
I have had some good results using this lathe it can be surprisingly accurate




Chinese mill drill no complaints at all with this for the money ou cant go wrong i bought this new




Cheap pedestal drill you would be amazed at the work this machine has done .




160 amp MiG welder this is a propper copper transformer job i have tried the cheap ones there is no comparison




140 amp tig unit this is a inverter type welder i picked it up on ebay for half the price of a cheap import a very handy piece of kit ,you can also do MMA (stick ) welding with it.




TIG welded wash out plug on steel boiler




The lathe again


----------



## itowbig (May 10, 2008)

i saw that engine behind the drill press ;D how about a pic of it


----------



## doubleboost (May 10, 2008)

There are some posted hear under marine steamengine


----------



## stefang (May 10, 2008)

Nice assortment of equipment you got there 

Yout tig/mma inverter doesnt have a hf starter? how well does it work when you start welding by touching the surface?

I ask, because i have a similar inverter and want to buy the equipment for tig welding, but i wonder if it works reasonable without a hf starter...

Nice weld, by the way 

Stefan


----------



## lathe nut (May 10, 2008)

doubleboost, like the shop and the tools, looks like a fun place to be and hide from everyone, love the marine engine, could you possible point me in the directions where I could get the plans, that look very nice and got some size, thanks, Cando


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 10, 2008)

Nice toys! 


Eric


----------



## doubleboost (May 11, 2008)

Hi 
Using the scratch start method for tig welding is no problem .It pays to use a scrap piece of metal to start the arc on to avoid contaminating the weld with tungsten.
You also need to use pure argon
John


----------



## doubleboost (May 11, 2008)

Plans are available from this site my engine is the number 1
http://hasbrouck.8m.com/eng1.htm
I did not use the cast liner in the plan ,i used heavy wall steel pipe instead
John


----------



## lathe nut (May 11, 2008)

John, the Mrs. will get the payment for the ones that I want the first of the week, thanks, Cando


----------

